# Serendipity Miniatures?



## corkscrew (Aug 4, 2016)

Anyone have direct experience with Serendipity Miniature Poodles in Washington that they'd be willing to share?

Looking for our first poodle and feeling a bit overwhelmed trying to find the right breeder to adopt from!

Thanks.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

No direct experience. I did look at the website and notice that her dogs are from "champion lines", but the breeding pair are not titled. I take that to mean she is a hobby breeder.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Website is hard to navigate. I couldn't see much but didn't see any health testing or active showing.


----------



## corkscrew (Aug 4, 2016)

I think I suspected the site was light on details as well, but was just so hopeful I was wrong. Thanks for steering me back on track. The search continues!

If anyone knows of available minis from a reputable breeder in WA/OR (BC possible also), would love to consider. Thanks again.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

The Poodle Club of America has a breeder referral contact: Mary Olund 425-457-4648 [email protected] I really prefer AKC Breeders of Merit which means they have had to title a minimum of four Poodles they have bred. You perfect puppy is out there.


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Look at Kameo Poodles, Lori Maxwell (Bend, OR) is the breeder. I'm friends with her on Facebook. I've never met her but she lives near me. By chance, I did meet a woman in CA who was walking a silver mini (yes, I often stop strangers to talk and ask questions, especially if they have dogs). That dog was 9 years old and beautiful, very sweet personality. It was one of those "small world" moments when she named the breeder. I would get a mpoo from her except she doesn't have my color planned in the near future. She actively shows, etc. and I'm pretty sure she does all the health testing.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

kamann poodles in brier wa breeds minis. i think perhaps there is at least one person at pf who has dealt with her fairly recently. maybe do a search here for the kennel name.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh my gosh, blown away by Kamann. I would want one of her puppies! Now to vicariously shop on Kameo. If you plug Kamann into our PF search other west coast mini breeders show up in some of the threads.


----------

